# Hangs.



## mr drinky (Oct 10, 2021)

I don’t pop my head in here much, but Mario, Salty, and I hung out in Wisconsin today. It was fun.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 10, 2021)

Holy crap, that is a blast from the past. I hope you and the others are well.

You were a fanatic if I remember correctly, kind of surprised when you dropped off.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 10, 2021)

That's great. Was thinking last week that you and Salty have been off the forum for quite a while, and I was wondering how you all were doing. I think it was because I read a couple articles on a punk rock recording studio in the area that is closing down. Mario is around on IG, so he's not as much of a mystery man.

Thanks for stopping in-- it's good to see you.


----------



## robzilla (Oct 22, 2021)

So do I need to see if you posted over at Berserkers, too? Good to see ya.


----------



## GoodMagic (Oct 22, 2021)

So great to see you here again. Miss you and Salty!


----------

